# Problems in the pen



## spiney (Jan 12, 2014)

I have 3 chooks, 1 white sillkie hen 8 weeks old, 1 black/white sillkie x wyandotte roo 10 weeks old and 1 wyandotte x ? sex? age? . The problem is the roo keeps attacking the sillike hen. What should I do to prevent this from continuing, he is aggressive all the time. And can anyone help tell the sex and breed of my other 1..


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not the greatest with determining cross breeds as there are so many different breeds out there. But he's definitely a little cockerel. Maybe 10 weeks old? My Wyandottes start crowing at 8-9 weeks old. Even after that though their combs aren't as big or red as his.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mean roosters get the axe


----------



## Olof (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah cull the mean roo. It is not nice to anyone to keep him around. Make some chicken noodle soup out of him.


----------



## spiney (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, the little rooster is going tomorrow and the other one "Henry" is a rooster he started crowing this morning. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah around here I am not allowing any of mine to show any meanness if they do they get the axe from now on. I can't allow that to pass on into any new babies.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I live around a lot of predators, so a little mean is ok, but if they are actively coming at me.. Well I come at them back, only my bite hurts more


----------

